

Proposal: Something to make everything better.  - vidioradeo

My idea for a site is one based on design, and more specifically, the constant retooling of objects that we interact with on a daily basis.<p>My goal would be to provide an environment, not a forum, for designers and ideamakers alike to interact on the idea of reinventing our natural and synthetic surroundings.
======
rw
This is really, really vague. Please resubmit a more thought-out version.

------
czcar
An environment? A web platform? Are you asking a question, for an opinion on
the idea, which could be good or bad dependent on what it is exactly your
trying to say.

~~~
vidioradeo
I wrote this quickly when I should have been listening to my professor.

I guess I envision it as a site with some supportive app-like properties for
simple sketchbooking of ideas to peers.

I want feedback on the idea

------
unalone
How would you do it specifically? That's the important thing.

~~~
vidioradeo
I work sort of methodically, so Ideas are key to me right now.

I can write code for whatever and if I cant, I got a friend for that.

~~~
unalone
No, no. I meant what is your specific idea.

The specifics you stated - "based on design", "the constant retooling of
objects", "an environment, not a forum" - are extremely vague. You need to
know exactly what your plan is, before you'd begin designing.

